# oc 560m



## dschiefer (May 24, 2011)

is it possible to overclock an intel i5 560m


----------



## JMPC (Jan 15, 2011)

If the BIOS supports overclocking then yes it would be possible. You don't normally see laptops with overclocking options. You could try a software overclock if you're really interested in trying it.


----------

